# Tire Information



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I am trying to find out what value Outback recommends for us to torque the lug nuts? I haven't found it on the Outback site. Does anyone know? Where did you get that information?

Thanks,

Reverie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

There is a label on each of the wheels on my 26RS that states to torque lug nuts to 90-120 ft/lbs.

Tim


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Same here, 90 - 120 ft.lbs. I torque mine to 100 ft. lbs. before every trip and recheck them at each refueling stop.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

denali_3,

If I did it every stop, that would be about every 175 miles.
















Glad to hear you stay on top of it.







Kudos to you! I however am much less of a checker. Now that I have been reminded, I will do it again next time I am with the camper.

KS


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

What kind of torque wrench do you folks use?

What kind of expense would one be looking at to buy one?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I use one I highjacked from my dads house. It was about 30 bucks. (Harbor Freight)










You definatley get what you pay for in them. A 5 dollar wrench will be nothing but problems when you really need to rely on it. Sears has some nice ones. $50 to $250.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I use one from Harbor Freight, about 30 bucks I believe as well, it's the clicker type. HP, I'm able to drive about 250 miles before refueling as long as it's mostly flat land. Throw in some mountainous travel, then it's about every other fuel stop.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

the harbor freight torque wrenches are cheap but really not too bad for the money. I purchased two of them and took them to work to calibrate them. The larger one was only off 5 ft/lbs at 150 add the same for the small 1/4 drive it was off 5 in/lbs at 200 in/lbs. I adjusted both and a year later the were off just slightly but within my limits. They are fine for home use where they are not being used everyday. Daily use affects the calibration of any torque wrench. Ours at work are calibrated every 6 months. By the way back them off to zero after using them and they will stay in calibration longer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I may need to call harbour freight.

Tim


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Thx for the 411 fixjet


----------

